# Virtual Tower os Babel mini



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey guys, I made this sim for Tower of Babel mini. Options are in portuguese.

(Clicky)







*Keyboard commands:*
A -> Left column Up
Z -> Left column Down

S -> Middle column Up
X -> Middle column Down

D -> Right column Up
C -> Right column Down

F -> Puzzle up
V -> Puzzle down

Left arrow -> Put nearest right piece on empty slot
Right arrow -> Put nearest left piece on empty slot

*Options:*
Embaralhar (Shuffle) -> Shuffle the puzzle
Resolver (Solve) -> Put puzzle on solved state
Animação (Animation) -> Turn animation on or off
Sempre mover (Always move) -> If on, will only move square if it empty slot is visible
Modo fácil (Easy mode) -> If on, shows both sides of the puzzle.


----------

